
Show HN: Chartify – simple and lightweight charts for React.js - kirillstyopkin
https://github.com/kirillstepkin/chartify
======
dola
I've been using Recharts [1] lately. It offers many different chart types and
has a high level interface that makes it easy and quick to use for basic
charts. If you want to customize you can still do so because almost every part
of a graph is composable. (I have no affiliation)

[1]: [http://recharts.org/](http://recharts.org/)

~~~
ggregoire
I was looking for a lib like this 2 weeks ago and I've never heard about this
one... Looks like it's the most stared repo and it's actively maintained, but
the Github link is not on the first page of Google with the keywords "react
chart". (Edit: the "official" site is in 6th position, I've probably missed it
or didn't scroll up to it)

Finally I've been using React Chartjs 2, based on Chartjs 2.

[https://github.com/gor181/react-chartjs-2](https://github.com/gor181/react-
chartjs-2) (157 stars, actively maintained)

[https://github.com/chartjs/Chart.js](https://github.com/chartjs/Chart.js)
(26,256 stars, actively maintained)

~~~
dflock
If I'm looking for a library now, I start the search on github, not Google.
The github search can be filtered by language and sorted by stars, among other
things. Obviously not every project in the world is on github, but it's
usually much more efficient to start there, rather than Google.

------
lugus35
Do not mistake "simple" for "simplistic".

------
bsbechtel
How does this compare with Victory?

------
antris
How is it that everyone keeps calling it React.js? The name of the library is
and has always been React.

~~~
pluma
Because "react" is difficult to search for due to all the "reaction videos"
and related nonsense. I agree it's a bit odd to use it in a name like that but
more than once I've had to add "js" as a qualifier when trying to google for
something React-related. I'd imagine for some people this becomes so reflexive
they simply call React "React.js" to avoid ambiguity.

Adding or dropping a "js" suffix to library names like that is actually pretty
common throughout the entire JS ecosystem. Many library officially call
themselves "<name>.js" but then go on referring to themselves without the
suffix throughout the documentation and release their packages that way too.

I recall something similar in Python where libraries would frequently be
called "Py<name>" or "<name>py" and people would sometimes add the "py" affix
even when the library didn't actually have one in its name to clarify they
mean the Python library of that name rather than something else.

~~~
Zikes
Similarly, Go/Golang.

------
yeasayer
Does it support tooltips? I'd like to see examples with all features
highlighted.

~~~
kirillstyopkin
Yes, it supports tooltips.
[https://kirillstepkin.github.io/chartify/](https://kirillstepkin.github.io/chartify/)

------
cstrat
Looks nice.

It would be nice to see even more examples, especially how it looks with
smaller graphs. For example 200px wide by 30px high. I am looking at jquery-
sparklines at the moment and this looks like it could be a neat twist to that
look.

~~~
kirillstyopkin
Ok, I will change demo to show all features.

------
majortennis
but , but d3.js

~~~
k__
D3 is more of a basic tool to create any visualization you want.

These Charting libraries are pre-configrued easy to use stuff.

